# JD 2210 Repair Help!



## snowgardener

:dazed:HELP!!!!

Last summer my JD 2210 started spewing hydraulic fluid up the steering column from the power steering control valve. I thought the seals within the PS valve had failed so I removed it (took the patients of job to get it out) and had a new seal kit put in. Once I put it back on the tractor (you guessed it) the hydraulic fluid again started spewing.

Next I took it to the local JD dealer for repair. They informed my that the Power Steering Control valve was still bad and had to be replaced ($1900 Part). I bit the bullet and payed for the new PSV. Got it home and mowed about 4 times and again Power Steering fluid started spewing from the steering column again. Luckly I was still under the 60 day warrenty on parts.

Took it back to the JD dealer and they replaced the PSV but stated that my hydraulic system was building too much pressure and had to fix the Pressure Relief Valve? This was last September.

Over the winter I used the tractor about 5 times to snow blow, tilled my garden and mowed once. You guessed it, Hydraulic Fluid started spewing from the PSV again.

Any ideas as to what is going on here? Any suggestions as to how to address this with the JD dealer who supposedly repaired it less than a year ago? I have NO desire to drop another $1900 for a PSV valve that was damaged due to a repair that did not address the actual problem.

Thanks,
Snowgardener


----------



## snowgardener

Or.... Does anyone want to buy a JD2210 with a 42" snow blower? It uses just a little bit of hydraulic fluid...:fineprint


----------



## 2jdeeres

I don't have any insight on your problem, but I also have a 2210 and will keep a close eye on your thread!


----------



## snowgardener

Took the 2210 to the dealer for repair this morning (same one as last time). I was polite but expressed concern that they have mis-diagnosed the problem 2 times now at great expense to me and now I have a second Power Steering Control valve that has bit the dust. I am waiting to see what they quote me for this repair. If they do not eat the cost of this repair I will first put up holy hell and second will not be having them do the work. I would rather some other firm get the business with the potential upside that they can actual fix the problem than throw more money at these guys. "Definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result." A. Einstien

I will let you know what happens...

Heres hoping the dealer recognizes the value of a satisfied customer!

Snowgardener


----------



## 2jdeeres

Snowgardener:

Have you heard anything from your dealer about the 2210 yet??


----------



## snowgardener

I will know more in a day or so...

It sounds like there was a piece of o-ring in the pressure relief valve that was preventing it from functioning (bypassing the power steering control valve). They told me over the phone that they replaced the pressure relief valve, flushed the entire hydraulic system to eliminate other debris, replaced the hydraulic filter, and replaced the power steering control valve ($1900 part).

It sounds like the only thing I am on the hook for is the cost of the new pressure relief valve as this appears to be the root cause that was clearly missed at the first and second visit to the shop. If this is the case, I will be happy with the service I recieved from this dealer despite the number of visits. At least they sound like they are going to stand by thier work... We shall see.

The fixs they described seem right to me as the only plausible cause I can come up with for blowing three power steering control valves is a hydraulic pressure system overload. The pressure relief valve is intended to relieve pressure build up through bypassing to the sump. If inoperable, the pressure in the system will continue to build and blow out the weakest seal in the system, which appears to be the power steering control valve.


----------



## 2jdeeres

Sounds like to me that they missed the step about flushing the system and checking the relief valve the first time.


----------



## billstradingpos

I am reading the same story that is happening to me and my 2210. I pulled the valve out the first time and got a kit from JD and had a hydralic place put it in and I replaced it and it ran fine for a few months and went out so back out and back to the same shop and 350.00 later it was back and running for 1 hr and blew again. Took to Jd dealer and 1250.00 later they say it is fixed and a relief valve was pinned wide open so they adjusted it to the spec 1000psi and I used it about 15 hrs and guess what it blew again. They say mine is the only one but I see that is not true. Back to the dealerand now they want to replace the valve. Not Happy


----------



## billstradingpos

*2210 problem*

Just got a call form JD dealer and they called the teck support and they now want to replace the steering valve at a cost of 1750.00 for the valve . I don't know how we will work out the labor or if they plan to credit me for it as I just spent 1250.00 on the repair so we will see. Hope this solves my problem as they say that there is only one 2210 listed in there support system with steering valve problems so if anyone else is having this problem they don't know it. [email protected]


----------



## billstradingpos

Just picked up my 2210 form the dealer and paid out another 2300. 00 for a new valve and labor. The last one lasted about 16 hrs and blew so we will see. I called JD customer service and gave them all the bills I have spent on this steering leak and the amount is over 4000.00 and they said sorry but we can't help you . Makes one wonder when it's time for a new one if green still looks like the color to buy.


----------



## billstradingpos

Since they replaced the steering valve it has been working good so far but they did say that the old valve bypass was pinned tight from the factory and the working pressure should be 750=1000 psi and the tractor puts out 300psi or more so if the relief valve is stuck or not adjusted it will blow the seals.


----------



## MarkBrousseau

Hey Bill,
My 2210is leaking from the steering valve and I found your story. Any advise for me on how to proceed. Where can I tap in to check relief pres setting?
Thx
Mark


----------



## billstradingpos

*2210*

I am sorry to hear that your's is leaking but I am not sure where the dealer checked to set the pressure. I do know that there are three hyd systems. The main drive to the wheels get's full pressure . The attachments get a lower pressure and the steering valve gets still lower pressure ???? Approx 750-1000 psi. There is a relief valve in the steering control valve but don't know if you can adjust it or not. I know the valve it self is like 1900.00 Call JD customer service and Bitch really loud and tell them that your's is not the only one as that's what they told me and see if they can't do something for you. I have receipts that total over 4000.00 trying to fix mine and since the valve replacement and the dealer re setting the pressure it has been working good. If you call JD you can bring up my report. Good luck. Bill

William Koepsell
7249 pond rd 
Hartford Wi. 53027
262 673 4356


----------



## billstradingpos

*john deere 2210*

I am to that point where I now have spent more than the tractor cost brand new. I took it to the dealer with a noise and a vibration and they replaced the main drive shaft. 1800.00 later and I have my tractor back. With all the other expenses on the steering valve I have over 6000.00 in repairs and John Deere won't do a thing for me. I stepped up and bought a John Deere thinking that it should last me a good 20 years with normal maintenance but now I am being forced to trade it for something else like a Kabota maybe. It really sucks when you buy what is considered the best and find out you got a piece of junk. Before you buy check and see where it was made as I figured that this tractor was made in Horicon Wis and found out it was made in Japan.


----------



## billstradingpos

*john deere 2210*

Well now after dealing with the steering leak problem the drive shaft went out so pay attention or you will pay 660.00 for the shaft and 1200.00 labor. The owners manual doesn't mention greasing the main shaft and there is no way to get at it unless you drill and cut holes in the tractor to gain access. I did get a call from JD as I wrote a letter to JD Horicon Wi and provided info as to the $8000.00 + that I have spent on this tractor and a day later I got a call from the JD Rep and went over every repair done on the tractor and the poor way that Mid States in Jackson Wi guarantee there work and was told they would see what they could do for me but I am done with JD and traded it on a Kubota. Is it a better tractor ?????? time will tell.If you all get on JD maybe they will cover there product. Bill


----------



## searcyfarms

I experienced this same issue with power steering leaks on my 2210 after two valves blowing in 20 hours diagnosed/installed by Deere, they came and got it this time after which I have to say was a nice gesture. I explained to them what I read here the first time I went in regarding the Pressure Valve and they said they checked everything and all was good both times. this time they did replace the pressure control valve and it has lasted 25 hours so far knock on wood. I have to say my experience with JD was splendid. They never charged me for the labor to install the replacements both times when they blew out nor for the missed diagnosis and parts cost. Yes it cost me 2500 the first go around but they have stood behind their work. I have a great dealer here it appears. I am grateful and have let them know.


----------



## terry wallace

billstradingpos said:


> *john deere 2210*
> 
> I am to that point where I now have spent more than the tractor cost brand new. I took it to the dealer with a noise and a vibration and they replaced the main drive shaft. 1800.00 later and I have my tractor back. With all the other expenses on the steering valve I have over 6000.00 in repairs and John Deere won't do a thing for me. I stepped up and bought a John Deere thinking that it should last me a good 20 years with normal maintenance but now I am being forced to trade it for something else like a Kabota maybe. It really sucks when you buy what is considered the best and find out you got a piece of junk. Before you buy check and see where it was made as I figured that this tractor was made in Horicon Wis and found out it was made in Japan.


t
I had the same problem with the drive shaft. The u-joint that connects to the transmission went out and was vibrating at about 400 hrs. (there is a grease fitting no this u-joint but the owners manual does not mention or show it and you can not get to it) I took the tractor apart myself to find the problem and went to my J D dealer and was told the u-joint was not replaceable and I need to buy a new drive shaft for $600.00 plus. I did not buy that day thinking I could get a u-joint at some type of part store but with no luck I went back to my JD dealer, this time a different parts person waited on me and explained my problem to him. He looked up the part and said they can get the u-joint for $35.00. Wow be cautious with part counter employees. I did cut a hole in my floorboard so I now can grease the joint. It was a tight fit getting the drive shaft back together but with the help from my neighbor and pry bars its working fine.


----------



## thepumpguysc

The same is like that in the diesel fuel injection world..
With "up-dates" comes deletions.. Bosch is terrible about it..
Parts that they used to "break-down" into individual parts are "no longer serviceable"..
you have to buy the assembly..
THAT WHY its so important to grab "the old guy" at the counter.. HE has the break downs.. I know I do.. an overflow valve that can be repaired w/ a 2.00 spring NOW COSTS 250.00 for the assembly.!!!


----------

